# TP1500 Basic Panel Uhrzeit einstellen



## rayray (16 Februar 2016)

Hallo,

ich arbeite zur Zeit mit einem TP1500 Basic Panel und WinCC flexible.
Auf meinem Panel will ich mir einen Temperaturverlauf anzeigen lassen, das klappt auch soweit, nur dass das Datum/die Zeit nicht stimmt und immer der 1.1.2014 gegen Mittag angezeigt wird.
Hab schon viel dazu gesucht, aber bisher leider keine Möglichkeit gefunden die Zeit im Panel umzustellen.
Ich habe bereits über eine Variable ein Anzeigefenster mit der aktuellen CPU-Zeit programmiert, jedoch weiss ich nicht wie ich diese in die Zeit vom Panel speichern kann, so dass diese übernommen wird.
Möglichkeiten wie die CPU-Zeit über ProfiNet zu synchronisieren, oder die Uhrzeit über das Control Panel einzustellen, sind bei diesem Panel nicht möglich.

Danke für jede Hilfe!

Gruss,
rayray


----------



## PN/DP (18 Februar 2016)

Das TP1500 Basic Panel kenne ich nicht. Doch laut Betriebsanleitung der Basic Panels kann man im Control Panel einen NTP-Uhrzeitserver konfigurieren.

Ansonsten sollte man die Panel-Uhr auch mit der SPS-CPU-Uhr synchronisieren können. Stichwort: Bereichszeiger "Datum/Uhrzeit Steuerung"

Was für eine SPS/CPU hast Du?

Hat das TP1500 einen Systemtray mit Uhrzeit-Anzeige? Darüber sollte man die Uhr stellen können, wenn man auf die Uhrzeit tipt.
Kann man beim TP1500 im WinCC flexible Projekt Datum/Uhrzeit-Eingabefelder für die Systemuhr in ein Bild einfügen? Dann kann man darüber die Panel-Uhr stellen.

Uhrzeitsynchronisation - Zeitsynchronisation im Automatisierungsumfeld

Harald


----------



## RONIN (18 Februar 2016)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Das TP1500 Basic Panel kenne ich nicht. Doch laut Betriebsanleitung der Basic Panels kann man im Control Panel einen NTP-Uhrzeitserver konfigurieren


Kann man schon, aber bis hin zum letzten Basic-Panel (2.Gen), das ich in der Hand hatte, konnte man jedoch keine UTC-Korrektur (oder war's DST-Korrektur) einstellen.

*@rayray: Kann man bei deinem Panel in der Systemsteuerung unter Datum/Uhrzeit, die UTC-Ländereinstellung und Sommer/Winterzeit-Vorgabe einstellen?*

Bis jetzt hatte ich auch noch keinen NTP-Server der mir eine Lokalzeit zur Verfügung gestellt hätte.
Somit ist die NTP-Funktion zwar nett, aber nutzlos. Bei den Gen-1-Panels gab's diese Einstellung soweit ich weiß auch nicht.

Hier hatte das mal in aller Ausführlichkeit erläutert.
http://www.sps-forum.de/hmi/70982-h...t-falsche-zeit-dar-post544783.html#post544783




PN/DP schrieb:


> Ansonsten sollte man die Panel-Uhr auch mit der SPS-CPU-Uhr synchronisieren können.


Für die S7-1x00 Steuerungen gäbe es eigentlich die sog. "HMI-Zeitsynchronisation" wo nur einem "Häkchen" das Panel mit der SPS synchronisiert wird.
Aber auch diese passiert in UTC, funktioniert aber aus oben genannten Gründen auch nicht. Wie PN/DP schon schrieb: Bereichszeiger verwenden.

Wenn man bei den Basic Panels mit NTP arbeiten will kann man wohl nur UTC arbeiten, die UTC-Zeit dann auf die SPS-synchronisieren und auf der Panel-Visu
die CPU-Zeit anzeigen...


----------



## Zombie (18 Februar 2016)

Hatte letztens erst das gleiche Problem mit einem KTP600.  Hier ist ein Weg genau beschrieben. Funktioniert!  https://support.industry.siemens.co...-wincc-flexible-synchronisiert?dti=0&lc=de-WW


----------



## RONIN (18 Februar 2016)

Hab noch mal nachgekuckt. Es ist die DST-Einstellung die fehlt.
Das Basic hat im Vergleich zum Comfort nicht die Möglichkeit die Uhrzeit direkt in der Systemsteuerung zu verstellen. Daher auch keine DST-Vorgabe.





PN/DP schrieb:


> Hat das TP1500 einen Systemtray mit Uhrzeit-Anzeige? Darüber sollte man die Uhr stellen können, wenn man auf die Uhrzeit tipt.


Das wäre interessant, wenn man an die Uhrzeiteinstellung schon in der Systemsteuerung nicht rankommt, dann kann man vielleicht über den System-Tray dran.
Ich denke, wenn man da dran kommt, dann hat man auch eine DST-Einstellung. Das wäre der Probleme Lösung...:roll:


----------



## PN/DP (18 Februar 2016)

RONIN schrieb:


> PN/DP schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Das TP1500 Basic Panel kenne ich nicht. Doch laut Betriebsanleitung der Basic Panels kann man im Control Panel einen NTP-Uhrzeitserver konfigurieren.
> ...



In der Betriebsanleitung Kapitel "5.1.5 Uhrzeitserver konfigurieren" wird gezeigt, daß man eine Zeitverschiebung (zu UTC) einstellen kann. (Punkt 4.)

Ergibt sich der Funktionsumfang des Panels nicht aus der WinCC flex Version bzw. dem zur Flex-Version gehörenden Image/OS-Version? Hattest Du vielleicht unter WinCC TIA projektiert?

@rayray
Welches TP1500 hast Du genau? 6AV.......?
Welche WinCC flexible Version?
Welche CPU?

Harald


----------



## RONIN (18 Februar 2016)

Ja stimmt, es war nicht die (GMT+ x)-Einstellung sondern die DST-Einstellung die ich nicht hatte.
Deshalb bin ich damals gescheitert, weil die Uhr im Sommer immer eine Stunde hinten war.


PN/DP schrieb:


> Ergibt sich der Funktionsumfang des Panels nicht aus der WinCC flex Version bzw. dem zur Flex-Version gehörenden Image/OS-Version? Hattest Du vielleicht unter WinCC TIA projektiert?


Hatte TIA, ob's die gesuchte Funktion mit einem WinCC-Flex Image gibt?

Wir werden wohl warten müssen bis rayray uns schreibt ob er an seinem Panel die DST vorgeben kann.


----------



## PN/DP (18 Februar 2016)

Ich meine, bei den Panels wo es eine DST-Einstellung gibt, verstellt die sich nicht automatisch - man muß die per Hand umstellen.
Wenn ich sowieso 2x im Jahr manuell DST umstellen muß, dann ist das fehlende DST-Häkchen nicht weiter tragisch, da kann ich auch statt dem DST-Häkchen die Zeitverschiebung selber zwischen +01:00 und +02:00 umstellen. Möglicherweise hat das ein Siemens-Entwickler ebenfalls als unnötigen Comfort erkannt. 

Auch aus diesem Grund benutze ich bei keinem meiner Panels eine direkte Synchronisation mit einem NTP-Server. Alle synchronisieren sich per Bereichszeiger mit einer SPS/CPU-Uhr, wo ich den Sommerzeit-Versatz mit einrechne. Da muß ich nie am Panel was umstellen. 
In meinem oben in #2 verlinkten Beitrag bzgl. Bereichszeiger


PN/DP schrieb:


> Ansonsten sollte man die Panel-Uhr auch mit der SPS-CPU-Uhr synchronisieren können. Stichwort: Bereichszeiger "Datum/Uhrzeit Steuerung"


ist der Hinweis zur Sommerzeit-Umstellung enthalten:


PN/DP schrieb:


> damit das Panel auch in der Sommerzeit die richtige Uhrzeit hat, den FC61 BT_LT nehmen oder meinen abgespeckten BT_LT_3



Leider habe ich kein TP1500 zur Verfügung, nur KTP600 (kann ich mir morgen mal ansehen). Ich meine aber, auf den Basic Panels gibt es kein Systemtray und keine standardmäßig angezeigte Uhrzeit, wo man drauf tippen könnte zum Uhr stellen.

Harald


----------



## RONIN (18 Februar 2016)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Ich meine, bei den Panels wo es eine DST-Einstellung gibt, verstellt die sich nicht automatisch - man muß die per Hand umstellen.


Da ist meine Erfahrung eigentlich anders.
Wenn man beim Comfort-Panel GMT+1 einstellt und beim Einstellen der Uhrzeit das DST-Aktiv anhakt (sofern Sommerzeit), dann bekommt man mit NTP im Sommerzeit-Bereich eigentlich UTC+2 und in der Normalzeit UTC+1. Auch das Umstellen von Sommer- auf Winterzeit machen die Comfort-Panels meines Wissens selber. Ein Comfort hab ich am Tisch, werde also nochmal sicher gehen ob es automatisch umstellt.

Bei den Basic-Panels hatte ich definitv schon folgenden Fall.
S7-1200 mit Basic-Panel. SPS-Zeit mittels HMI-Zeitsynchronisation (ist UTC) auf das Panel synchronisiert. Beim Panel GMT+1.
 Stellte ich in der CPU ein Sommerzeit-Datum ein, blieb die HMI-Zeit auf GMT+1. 
 Einstellung eines Winterzeit-Datums, lieferte ebenfalls GMT+1. Das Datum hat sich in der Systemzeit-Anzeige über Datum-/Uhrzeitanzeige logischerweise korrekt mit-verstellt. Ich hab's definitiv nicht hinbekommen.



PN/DP schrieb:


> Besser: damit das Panel auch in der Sommerzeit die richtige Uhrzeit hat, den FC61 BT_LT nehmen oder meinen abgespeckten BT_LT_3


Jup, kenn ihn. Hab den BT_LT_3 glaub ich auch schon mal irgendwo verwurstet...:grin:
Mir geht's aber eher darum ob das Panel selber in der Lage ist die korrekte Lokalzeit inkl. Sommer/Winterzeit aus der UTC-Vorgabe von der SPS oder vom NTP zu machen. Die S7-1x00-SPSn können das ja mittlerweile auch schon.



PN/DP schrieb:


> Leider habe ich kein TP1500 zur Verfügung, nur KTP600 (kann ich mir morgen mal ansehen). Ich meine aber, auf den Basic Panels gibt es kein Systemtray und keine standardmäßig angezeigte Uhrzeit, wo man drauf tippen könnte zum Uhr stellen.


Wäre nett wenn du das probieren könntest, würde mich jetzt echt interessieren.


----------



## PN/DP (18 Februar 2016)

Ein Comfort Panel habe ich noch nicht selber projektiert - dafür müßte man ja TIA nehmen :roll: - habe da also kaum Erfahrung.
Bei Basic Panels könnte es vielleicht sein, daß die automatische Sommerzeit-Umschaltung bei Projektierung mit WinCC flexible nicht geht und bei TIA geht's? Mal sehen ...

Harald


----------



## PN/DP (20 Februar 2016)

Ich habe heute mal verschiedene OS-Versionen auf ein KTP600 Basic mono PN 6AV6 647-0AB11-3AX0 draufgespielt.

Die Basic Panels sind wirklich sehr "Basic". Sie haben keine Uhrzeitanzeige und man kann nirgends die Uhr stellen. Bei Bedarf muß man sich solche Funktionalitäten in der Runtime projektieren. Im Control Panel kann man keine Zeitzone und kein DST einstellen. Eine Taskleiste oder einen Desktop wie bei Windows-OS gibt es nicht, es gibt nur den Loader mit den Buttons [Transfer], [Start] und [Control Panel].

Die in der Betriebsanleitung im Kapitel "5.1.5 Uhrzeitserver konfigurieren" beschriebene Funktion des Control Panels gibt es nicht bei OS-Versionen (Image) von WinCC flexible, sondern nur bei OS-Versionen von TIA.

Harald


----------



## rayray (22 Februar 2016)

Hallo und sorry, dass ich jetzt erst antworte.

Die Möglichkeit einen NTP-Uhrzeitserver zu konfigurieren, gab es eben nicht im Control Panel des TP1500, was mich auch sehr gewundert hat...

Ich habe es aber schliesslich nach viel hin und her mit dem Beitrag von PN/DP Bereichszeiger "Datum/Uhrzeit Steuerung" dann geschafft.

Danke für die Hilfe!


----------

